# Disabled and terminally ill kids



## john mozingo (May 3, 2003)

Hi My Name Is John Mozingo. I am With the United Special Sportsmen Alliance (U.S.S.A.) Our non-profit organization coordinates Hunting and Fishing Trips for Disabled and Terminally Ill kids all over the United States. We've coordinated approximately 40 trips over the last year and seven already this year at little or no cost to the participant. A parent, family member, guardian or caretaker is always welcome and encouraged to participate. All of our hunting and fishing trips are donated by independent landowners, game ranchers--large and small, and caring individuals like yourself. To date our hunts have been quite varied: Bear, Hog, Turkey, Deer, Elk and Bison, we welcome all types of hunting and fishing experiences. We've recently lined up a fishing trip in June for five Kansas girls with cancer and their families. These girls met and became good friends during treatment sessions. We need help us to recruit more terminally ill or disabled kids interested in a trip of this kind. We put trips on all around the US. Feel free to check us out at http://www.deerfood.com/Elizabeth%20hunt.htm Thanks for your time. If you can help by donating in any way fishing trips- hunting. or by referring kids, it would be most helpful erely, 
UNITED SPECIAL SPORTSMEN ALLIANCE
John Mozingo, Board Member [email protected]


----------

